# How do I make my rabbit stop liking me?



## samjo08 (Mar 18, 2013)

No, I don't mean "licking," I mean "liking" lol. I got my husband a rabbit because he's something of a fanatic, but the rabbit seems to absolutely ADORE me! He likes my husband too, but he follows me around the house and circles my feet and stuff all the time. I like the little guy plenty, but I was just wondering if there might be a way to get him to bond to my husband more? I'm sure it doesn't help that I'm home all day while my husband works long hours, but I swear I didn't make the bunny fall in love with me on purpose!! I keep wondering if maybe it's because he's unfixed and I'm pregnant. I'm sure I'm emitting hormones of all kinds right now lol...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

I think neutering would definitely help!


----------



## minmelethuireb (Mar 18, 2013)

Non-neutered male rabbits will often do that to people, regardless of whether they're pregnant. He circles because he's trying to see if he can mate with you. My male did that. He just really 'liked' me and also tried to hump my hands and such. Neutering would take care of it.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 18, 2013)

I used to volunteer at a shelter, and one of the rabbits would always hop around my feet just like that. I thought it was so cute, and then someone told me he was just trying to get it on with my feet.  So yes, as has been previously stated, this would stop if he got neutered. Has he been to a vet yet?


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Mar 18, 2013)

My un neutered dog did the same when my wife was pregnant, although our rabbit's behviour didnt change and he too was un neutered at the time.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 18, 2013)

That behaviour is common in intact bucks. They seem to like women more than men and show this more toward women, at least from what I have seen. Getting him neutered should help. Some altered rabbits do circle when they are excited as well. You being pregnant could be a factor, but some bucks are like that anyway. 

If neutering is not going to happen soon or you are not plaining to, then you can try to get your husband to do more with the rabbit. Get him to feed and play with the rabbit and spend time with him if he can. It would be good if you don't do too much with the rabbit so he get the attention from your husband, but that is hard if he is away a lot and your are home.


----------



## samjo08 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok. He hasn't been to the vet yet. He seems to be pretty healthy, but yeah we've been talking about having him neutered. I'm just always scared to get it done because of possible personality changes :/ I know it's kind of silly and doesn't affect most animals, but I once had a cat that was the sweetest thing, and after spaying her, she wouldn't let anyone touch her and was constantly scratching my toddler, so now I'm kind of eh about it. But I guess it has to be done sooner or later, huh?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 18, 2013)

Some hormonal behaviours can become learned behaviours, so might not go away after neutering. Neutering will usually calm them down and get rid of the hormonal behaviours and just make them better pets. 
If you are going to get it done, I would suggest trying for before your due date. This gives you more of a chance to focus on him and making sure he is doing well after the surgery without having to worry about a new baby as well. Just nicer to get it done and over with while you have the time. 

Males don't have the same health risks as females when it comes to staying intact. They can still get cancer, but it should be easier to notice (bits on the outside). So leaving a male intact is more of a behaviour issue than a medical issue. Females tend to be more territorial if left intact, have a high rate of cancer and could be at risk of breeding if around an intact buck, so spaying is more recommended if you aren't wanting to breed or show.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 18, 2013)

It's called "courting behavior" and female rabbits do it too. Neutering usually will help.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree on the neutering suggestion. I think what you want isn't so much for the rabbit to like you less but just to like your husband more. I find bribing with treats (I just use their regular ration of pellets) to be very helpful.


----------



## samjo08 (Mar 19, 2013)

missyscove said:


> I agree on the neutering suggestion. I think what you want isn't so much for the rabbit to like you less but just to like your husband more. I find bribing with treats (I just use their regular ration of pellets) to be very helpful.


I guess so. When he's here, my husband gives him treats and plays with him and stuff. Sometimes I think maybe the rabbit likes me more because I just leave him to his own devices and pet him when he comes to me! But I guess it'll just take some time


----------



## existenziell (Mar 19, 2013)

Neutering him would help a lot, but I've noticed that with animals in general they tend to like the opposite sex human more than someone of the same sex. Example: Hegel is neutered but he seems to be more receptive to me picking him up and playing with him than my bf. I have always thought that it's because I'm a woman and that he maybe naturally gravitates towards me more because of that.

I'm not saying it's always the case, just a possibility. Having your husband interact with him more (and you should not be around during that time) would help though in addition to neutering.


----------

